# Happy embroidery tech southern il



## tattoo dan (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good embroidery tech around southern Il? I am about 1 hour East of Saint Louis, MO. I bought a business that had a Happy 1501 that needed repair. I got the parts installed and the machine is running now, but I keep getting main shaft error and a line cut error. 

Thanks for any help. Dan


----------



## v8supersurf (Aug 14, 2006)

Dan,
Can't help with a maintenance guy for you as I live a long way from you.
However the Yahoo group happyembroiderymachines : Happy Embroidery Machines
Have the TEXMAC people regulary on it and I believe they are the distributor and support for the Happy in the states.
The person who replies to problems really knows their stuff, and they can probably help you.


----------



## tattoo dan (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

You can also call Axiom America - Axiom America: New and Used Embroidery Machines, Garment Printers and Large Format Printers. Some of the guys there used to work for Texmac / Happy and I think they cross-train their techs on multiple types of embroidery machines. I am pretty sure they have a tech that is based out of Chicago as well. But you will need to contact them to be sure.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## LincolnAveShirts (Nov 23, 2009)

I would try to find someone other than Axiom. If they mess something up or don't fix it, they will not stand behind their work. I bought a DTG printer from them that never printed 1 single shirt, and they refused to fix it, work on it, or replace it with another.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello Dan:
I know a friend he is located in st paul mn, he sales HAPPY and all the TEXMAC dgt but also he is one of the best TECH that i ever meet, special because he been a tech for 20 years and he know most every single embroidery machine not just HAPPY, im telling you this because he does seminars in the daxshow in minnesota and he tell every people how fix smalls problems with there machines but that not all, also he sales all the suplies for the embroidery customers,
Alarcon & Co., Inc.
just tell him, Robert told you. from t-shirts forum.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry by the way his name is Alex Alarcon.


----------



## Simple Simon (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey there, AXIOM America has a tech in Chicago that has experience working on Happy machines. Is it a HCA-1501? 
Axiom has both parts and technical support for Happy machine (especially pre-2006) models. Do you have any specific issues with the Happy?


----------



## joshemb (Apr 4, 2011)

email Dave in St. Louis
pcemb[USER=45332]@sbc[/USER]global.net. He is a Happy tech. Has Barudan, Brother certs. also


----------



## Simple Simon (Jun 11, 2010)

Where can I contact this Dave? Are your talking about Feasleman or Huffnagel?


----------



## joshemb (Apr 4, 2011)

It's Fieselman. His email is pcemb[USER=45332]@sbc[/USER]global.net. I will look for ph# if you need it


----------

